# White Rhino x White Russian Indoor Grow:D



## kushman44 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey everyone im new to the site, and was looking at a few journals a few days ago and ran into old blue's white rhino grow and im curantly growing a cross between White Rhino and White Russian(still looking for the name) so i thought it would be a good idea to let you guys in on it. Ive been vegging them for 1 month and waiting till next watering to flip to 12-12(should be tomorrow)Anyways here r a few pics of the garden, btw the plants look droopy, they are lol when you turn the lights off, they really go to sleep and it shows lol 

View attachment bottom.bmp


View attachment even.bmp


View attachment top.bmp


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 30, 2009)

if you guys have any questions about the grow ask away and its not a scrog, the netting is too hold up the plants(also use it to hang dry my buds)


----------



## 420benny (Jan 30, 2009)

I had to download the pics to see them. Is it because they are bmp instead of jpg?


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 30, 2009)

ugh crap, sry too everyone from now on the pics will be jpg, sry again


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 31, 2009)

well the plants are now changed to 12-12, just gotta get rid of a few light leaks and theire on their way


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 31, 2009)

anyonhave any suggestions on what nutes i should give them in flower? i have a few but still like opinions:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

I use the GH 3  part. During flowering I only use the micro and bloom.


----------



## kushman44 (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds good duck ill look into, thanks for your input


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 8, 2009)

Heres an update of the plants the first pic is day 6 of flowering and the pics of the plants alone is day 8. Sorry for the bad pictures, im using a webcam and they dont look too good. I'm working on getting a better one for later on. My feeding schedule is hensi bloom, mallaces and then straight ph water. If you have any other questions or remarks ill be :bong: :watchplant:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 8, 2009)

I also had to cut 8 girls into clones for the summer, because 24 was just too many under their.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking real nice a green *kushman44* :aok:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 9, 2009)

just a few pics of day 10 flowering.. sorry for the bad camera once again:ccc:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 9, 2009)

They've grown 8 inches since i flipped to 12-12, cant wait to c how big they get:woohoo:


----------



## warlock (Feb 12, 2009)

I currently use the same size pot that yours are in do you plan to transplant to larger containers. Like 5 ballon size or no. It's just that i beleive they would do so much better, but i dot know if you have height rescrictions.I swicth just before flowering phase to a larger container.I like BIG BUDS on my girls. I give nutes 1 time a week and water lightly regularly. I hope this helps.:hubba:  But my bi---es are greedy little wh-r--s. Ican feel what she wants and how much now. It's kind's weird i know. Listen to your girls, and deceide what method to use. I hpoe i helped.:48:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ya i hear ya warlock, before switching to 12-12 i took the plants out of the pots and added a little dirt to the bottom and top to give a bit more room for root growth, i didnt want to go with bigger pots because i didnt want to stunt the growth right before switching to 12-12, from what i could see, the roots still had space too grow and went ahead and just left em like they are. As for feeding it goes like so, hensi bloom, next watering i go with with mallaces(2 tbs per gallon of water) then straight ph water for the next, then i start all over. It works for me, and a smart man once said, ``If it aint broke, Don`t fix it`` hehe.


----------



## warlock (Feb 13, 2009)

Koool man that's eactly what i mean but;also remember thoose girls will grow lol. Hey but anyway what about lighting and temps ? :hubba: :watchplant: :lama:


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 13, 2009)

hey kushman nice looking grow you have going on. I just had a few questions for you if you don't mind. How many lights and of what wattage are you using? It sounded like in one of the other posts that you have 24 plants in flower is that right? And finally did you ever find out the name of the cross you are growing?

thanks


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 13, 2009)

lights: 1000 watt hortilux hps, exhaust: i use a 4inch vortex for exhaust and pullin in the cold winter air(air conditioning in the summer) For temps: 76 lights on, 69 when lights are off. humidity: veg 60-65, flower 44-48


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey diablo thanks for dropping in, i now have 16 plants under 1 1000w hps light, I used 8 plants to make clones for a summer outdoor grow, as for my white rhino crossed with white russian, well its just called a cross, since its not its own strain(completely different). its a really fun grow so far, i like the cross!


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of the nutes i give my plants. From the left: malasses (2tbs per gallon every third watering of flowering), Hesi Hydro Bloom (every third watering of flowering), Neem Oil, i give my plants neem oil once a week to keep them looking good and healthy(use every 3rd day if i see mites or other pests on my plants), and Optimum Hydroponix A-B which is what i give my plants during veging.


Now where was I?...:bolt: :bong: :watchplant:


----------



## 7thG (Feb 15, 2009)

How about an update on ur babies....any buddage yet?


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Today is day 16 of flowering, You can really see the buds forming now, and their everywhere! i'll try to post some pics tonight, im trying to get a good camera to get better pictures, I'll see what i can do


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks great dude! my last grow was white russian. Those babies yielded HEAVY!!!


----------



## cheechmarin123 (Feb 15, 2009)

those bad boys look awesome, keep it up


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is an update like promissed, next pics will be with a digital camera to really get some good close ups and just better all around pictures. Enjoy


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 15, 2009)

wow. i wish those were in my closet lol.


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 15, 2009)

kushman44 said:
			
		

> Here is an update like promissed, next pics will be with a digital camera to really get some good close ups and just better all around pictures. Enjoy



I've got my eye on this one, looking good, kushman.

M-M


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking very healthy kushman!  Cant wait to see this one progress, I'm about a week behind when you started flowering so I'm exited to see your next update.


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 18, 2009)

Dude, it's lookin good man! I can't wait to see those plants start poppin' out some heavy nuggs!


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the interest. I wasnt gonna post new pics so soon but finally got my hands on a better cam and decided to update anyways. Enjoy


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 18, 2009)

Few more:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice looking grow *kushman44* :aok:


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 22, 2009)

:bong1: :bump: :stoned:


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a quick update on the girls. Ive really been pushing this strain to get all i can out of it and am quite impressed with what i see so far. As you will be able to see from the pics, i have tested this cross to see how much it can take for futur grows, Testing things such as how close can i get it to the lamp without burning it(which i managed to do) how many ppm's i can give at diff stages. I'm doing this because its really the first time ive grown or even heard of this cross, so im putting it to the test and making a report of everything as i go.Shes doing quite well so far. anyways im too blazzed to keep typing. enjoy


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks good man! Ganna have some good smoke _when they're ready._


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 3, 2009)

I Know i cant wait Their really startin to smell dank as heck.:bolt: :smoke1:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2009)

there really starting to look dank as heck!!!  :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice looking ladies. Looks like they are fattening up nicely.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2009)

sweet looking grow *kushman44*


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 3, 2009)

this is one nice grow kush. Those ladies look like they gonna give you their all.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments, im really enjoying this strain so far, and its pretty easy to grow. I'm constantly :ccc: :watchplant: , cant wait to see what week 6 and 7 have in store for me:lama:


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 4, 2009)

I`ve been using malasses as an additive for nutrients to my plants, doing this once every third watering at 2 tbs per gallon. IMO from what ive studied, i believe this is too much for an indoor plant. When i give them me hesi bloom, my ph is between 6.3-6.6 and ppm at about 1200 every time also, which should have no side effect to the plant, since using the malasses ive found small purple veins running up the main shoot, this usually meaning ph problems, and the leaves have some burns on it, resembling nute burn, but by makin sure my ph, ppm and run off ph are always correct i have come to the conclusion that 2tbs of malasses is too much. I may be wrong and please inform me if you think this is false, but since droping to 1 teaspoon per gallon, my plant has regained its healthiness. I`d like to hear from others to know their opinion on this. Thanks for reading:stoned: :bolt: :bong1:


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 4, 2009)

Lookin great kush!!!! i personal like both the rhino and the russian both are very good indicas, so i know u goin have alot of mouth watering pics for us. Do they have any kind of smelll yet?


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, The smell is hard to describe, but its almost a mix of spices and some kind of sour strain, its really nice!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds great cant wait for a smoke report and a full harvest for this they all ready look real nice


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 4, 2009)

its day 33 of flowering today, still 3 and half weeks to go, cant wait to see either


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry can't answer your malasses question, but I would stick with what is working because your plants are looking great.  Why fix somthing that isn't broke, right?


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got bored and snapped a few pics, day 33 of flowering. Enjoy


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are a few picks of the clones i got from the plants i had to chop before flowering T5's = fantastic for vegging


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 6, 2009)

you are the man kush, looks like you've got a very tidy grow opp going.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ya i was born a perfectionist, it can be good and bad at times, but i sure picked the right hobby Thanks for the always motivating comments Lamaeace:


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey all, i seem to be having some probs with a few girls, more ppl vewing this so i thought id post the link to the sick plant section if anyone would like to give their 2 cents on it:s thanks in advance
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=429275#post429275


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 14, 2009)

Whats up everyone, the girls are one week 6 and things are looking like they should, apart from a slight ph problem i had the other day, everything seems to be gliding along. All of this :bong:  :watchplant: is starting to test my patience cant wait too see how much they swell in the next 2 weeks....

Enjoy


----------



## 420benny (Mar 15, 2009)

Pretty ladies. Me likee


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thx Mang


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 15, 2009)

For future reference, purple stems mean the plant is hungry.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thx for droppin by effen, there gettin fed tomorrow thats why the stems r purple, i had some ph problems and flushed them and they havnt been fed in a while. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 15, 2009)

Just try to balance the ph before feeding, or else a PH nutrient lockout will occur, I have the same problem often.

It helps to flush with store bought or ph balanced water that has sat for more than 12 hours.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 16, 2009)

those things look amazing!!! keep up the great work.BY the way hows the smell?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

wow, there some nice buds!
good work!
doesnt look like you will have a shortage of nice clones anyway!
take a look at my grow!


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks EFFEN, I just back from the store with 30 gallons of water should be good for a bit.

GONEINDAWIND, thanks for the nice comment man, the smell is incredibly strong, ill have to smoke a couple bowls and come to a conclusion on what the smell of these girls is like, when the lights come back on ill come post my thoughts on the smell


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for droppin by swift, i'll be sure to take a look at your grow!


----------

